# Eufala trip



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My neighbor who has a place on Cowiki Creek wants to go up for a few days. Probably will leave on Friday the 5th. Going to concentrate on filling my freezer with catfish but I am thinking this warm weather may have the crappie spawning. Anyone fished Eufala lately? 

Going to use jugs and rod/reel for catfish. If they bite we should be able to catch 150# a day. Last time we went all of the jug fishermen were using Rooster Livers for bait. We had never heard of them so this time I bought a case of 12 tubs from a local bait store. That should last me all summer and have enough to bait my bush hooks here in FL too. I have used regular chicken livers and turkey livers for bait but never a Rooster Liver. The guy at the store said they are tough, bloody and they stink. Sounds like the perfect catfish bait.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

The crappie are moving up . They might be shallow when you are there. The next week should be great.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

They were loaded with eggs last week. Bout 10ft deep under the bridge. Gonna spider rig next weekend.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am going to try to catch a few hundred pounds of catfish first. Might check some spots on the bank that has produced crappie in the past. If that doesn't work I will spider rig some. I don't crappie fish much so my longest poles are 10' and most people who spider rig use a longer pole than that. Not going to buy a bunch of 16' poles when I may only go up there twice this year.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I've got 4 14s and a couple 16s. On the pontoon it's all we can deal with at one time. I'll be over there next weekend.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Leaving Friday early. Probably catfish that afternoon. Nights are going to be cold while we are there so I don't think the crappie will be spawning. Later next week it is going to warm up nicely but we can't stay all week. Just going to try to fill my freezer with catfish and hope I get to go again for crappie.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Haven't fished Eufala in years, but I love that lake.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

We'll be over there Friday also. Crappie are in the creeks but still deep.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

YELLOWCAT do you have a place in Eufala? My friend has been at Cowiki Creek for 30+ years.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I just keep my boat in a wet slip at chewalla marina. Usually just either stay in camper or hotel.


----------

